# Movie Posters 7 - Name the movie



## David H (Mar 15, 2015)

*1.* *SOLVED*







*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.* *SOLVED*






*4.* *SOLVED*






*Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Looks like Keanu Reeves?  Not sure what film?


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 1. Looks like Keanu Reeves?  Not sure what film?



Not Keanu Reeves, John Wayne made a film of the same name.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 15, 2015)

Is it True Grit?


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Is it True Grit?



Well done Redkute


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky ones   so I'm going with three guesses!
The Fighter
The Prestige
Inception


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Tricky ones   so I'm going with three guesses!
> The Fighter
> The Prestige
> Inception



Inception is the only correct one unfortunately.
*
2* is The W......

3 is The I..........


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 16, 2015)

2) Warrior

3) The Illusionist

Both fab films


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 16, 2015)

Warrier is one of them and The Illusionist is the other


Ah pipped at the post


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> 2) Warrior
> 
> 3) The Illusionist
> 
> Both fab films



Well done Mrs Mad Ronin


----------

